# Wow - 3 More at NMR!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mary has been busy this week, but I think she got a little mixed up at one point! :blink: Here are 3 new babies that came into Northcentral Maltese Rescue in the past few days.

Fannie is a 5 year old mill mommy:


Gabby is about 3 years old and was pulled from Milwaukee animal control where she had spent 7 days. This little doll is horribly matted and was a stray. She will have to be shaved down because she is in such bad shape. FYI - this is the same shelter that Tessa was pulled from! :chili:



And, yes, this is not a Maltese. But who could say no to precious William? He is a 3 or 4 month old puppy who is having liver shunt surgery. If anyone asks, he colors his hair - he's really a Maltese! :w00t:



These little loves will be on NMR's website as soon as they are medically cleared. Thanks for looking! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What sweet babies! I hope they find a wonderful furever home soon!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are so cute!! Praying they are all okay and will find the home they so much deserve. Thank you to everyone involved in their rescue. :you rock:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Gabby looks just like the little face that is begging for my chicken nugget scraps right now  . Praying they all find families who will finally teach them what it is like to be truly and completely loved.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my what sweet little ones. William looks like my Hardy! Thank you for rescuing them all, even little William , who is not a Maltese?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Makes me so sad to think about them ending up in shelters So glad NMR has saved them. Is the last little boy a Silky? He looks a lot like my neighbor's two. Praying they get great homes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't forget that NCMR can always use our help for these special little ones. They need donations from us to help with medical bills, etc.

And, the NCMR picnic, which is their biggest annual fundraiser, is coming up in June. Make sure to purchase raffle tickets for the fabulous quilt drawing and also send rescue raffle donations for the picnic.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

They are all three adorable :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope they find a forever home!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

precious little ones...I hope they find their forever homes soon...


----------

